# Kittens about to be born



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

My beautiful havana ( Guinness) is about to have her babies she is such a sweet girl and a wonderful mother 
please keep your fingers crossed all go's well for a easy birth


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Good luck, I hope all goes well for you both and look forward to seeing some lovely kitten piccys


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Good luck May :thumbup1: Hope all goes well for your lovely girl


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh my, she is gorgeous ! Those ears !


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope all goes well. What colours are you expecting, and are we allowed to know the name of the father?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2014)

Good luck and hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope all goes well.

The kittens will share birthdays with my kittens, also queen in labour.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

OrientalSlave said:


> Hope all goes well. What colours are you expecting, and are we allowed to know the name of the father?


Mum is a Oriental havana Dad is a blue point Siamese ( he carries chocolate )
so in a litter we could get (siamese)seal points chocolate points, blue points,
(orientals) havanas, blacks .
however Guinness is not expecting a big litter maybe two
The Father is my blue point siamese (Nic)
Ch Stenic Supersonic.

_THANK YOU for your good wishes everyone_ :biggrin:

Guinness has had a Black oriental so far both are doing well:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> Hope all goes well.
> 
> The kittens will share birthdays with my kittens, also queen in labour.


How nice we can chat about our kittens :biggrin:
I wish you good luck i hope your queen has a trouble free birth
and your kittens are all well :thumbup1:
Good Luck !!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful girl, hope all goes well


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Do you have beautiful kittens today May.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats to mum & Nic. Keep us posted!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Guinness had two kittens as I expected she would,
sadly the second kitten was born dead 
the kitten was a siamese boy who weighed in at 120 grams 
i was so upset for guinness she did all she could to revive the baby,
The first kitten was a black oriental weighed 100 grams and is
doing well  Guinness is a great mum she is so proud of her baby
Guinness is also doing well she is fast asleep with her baby now,
I hope to catch up on my sleep tonight.
I will take some pictures of mum and her baby tomorrow


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh i am so sorry to hear about the second baby:crying: RIP sweet kitten x
Congratulations on the other kitten though and I'm so glad mom is doing so well after losing her other baby x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry you lost the little Siamese baby  but I hope Guinness and her little Oriental continue to do well.Looking forward to seeing photos


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

So sad RIP Tiny Baby xxx

I am so sorry, hugs to you xx

Congratulations to you and mum on the surviving kitten, hope all continues to go well.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> So sad RIP Tiny Baby xxx
> 
> I am so sorry, hugs to you xx
> 
> Congratulations to you and mum on the surviving kitten, hope all continues to go well.


How did yours go or is she keeping you waiting?


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

So sorry May about the little one , please Guiness and baby girl are doing well


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

So sorry for the one you lost.

Congrats to Guiness and her new black bub.


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

sorry for the little babe you lost but hope Guiness and baby are doing well


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Mine has been a nightmare, poor mum needed an injection and almost needed a C-section due to Mr T being a huge boy who got stuck for a while.

Sadly I also lost a tortie girl, but so far 6 healthy babies feeding with 2 more yet to be delivered.

May ... Hope your little one and mum are doing well today.


----------

